# Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) replaced the previous �SOL'



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

*Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) replaced the previous ‘SOL'*

Hello,
Found this information on DIBP website about SOL being replaced by MLTSSL and few of the occupations being removed. Not sure if it is the finalized list.

Check the link:
List of eligible skilled occupations


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> Found this information on DIBP website about SOL being replaced by MLTSSL and few of the occupations being removed. Not sure if it is the finalized list.
> 
> Check the link:
> List of eligible skilled occupations


It is impacting 457 category. Others, correct me If I am wrong. 
It is not with repect to PR process.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> It is impacting 457 category. Others, correct me If I am wrong.
> It is not with repect to PR process.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


Per the DIBP website it is for:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated
Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485) – Graduate Work Stream.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The occupation lists are same for PR visas too. You'll notice earlier links to the *SOL* and *CSOL* are no longer valid; they are *MLTSSL* and *STSOL* now.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The occupation lists are same for PR visas too. You'll notice earlier links to the *SOL* and *CSOL* are no longer valid; they are *MLTSSL* and *STSOL* now.


Keeda,

I know you are an expert here. I have an out of the box question. 

I am currently a 60 pointer in 2613xx 189 category and I will be 65 by October 2017. 

I filed my EOI on February 23rd 2016 and it is valid till February 2018. Going by the current trend are there any chances of getting an invite for 2017-18.

My points will increase by 5 due to experience.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Balaji

65 has been the cut-off for 2613 occupation since a long time now and it does not look like it will come down to 60 anytime soon; and even if it did, there will be a very long wait for the backlog before you to clear off. Your only hope for an invitation is therefore only after October 2017 and beyond.

I quickly checked *skillSelect* and observed that 15-March round invited 65 pointers from 2613 occupation group until 17-Feb (i.e. all who filed their EOI with 65 points about a month before invitation-round date were invited), 01-March round = 29-Jan, and so on... However, since occupation ceiling has reached and everyone will be waiting until 01-July, there will be a considerable amount of applicants with 70+ points between now and 01-July who will take over the first few rounds of the new year pushing the gap from one month to maybe two months. So, if it is October-2017 that you will be with 65 points, you should get invited in Dec-2017 or Jan-2018. But this is just an optimistic calculation based on the assumption that the same trend continues. Your invitation may get pushed further away based on some circumstances that will be apparent only after invitations resume in the new year- like- if more than usual 65+ pointers file their EOIs, the occupation ceiling for 2613 in the new year, any other changes in the system, etc.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi Balaji
> 
> 65 has been the cut-off for 2613 occupation since a long time now and it does not look like it will come down to 60 anytime soon; and even if it did, there will be a very long wait for the backlog before you to clear off. Your only hope for an invitation is therefore only after October 2017 and beyond.
> 
> I quickly checked *skillSelect* and observed that 15-March round invited 65 pointers from 2613 occupation group until 17-Feb (i.e. all who filed their EOI with 65 points about a month before invitation-round date were invited), 01-March round = 29-Jan, and so on... However, since occupation ceiling has reached and everyone will be waiting until 01-July, there will be a considerable amount of applicants with 70+ points between now and 01-July who will take over the first few rounds of the new year pushing the gap from one month to maybe two months. So, if it is October-2017 that you will be with 65 points, you should get invited in Dec-2017 or Jan-2018. But this is just an optimistic calculation based on the assumption that the same trend continues. Your invitation may get pushed further away based on some circumstances that will be apparent only after invitations resume in the new year- like- if more than usual 65+ pointers file their EOIs, the occupation ceiling for 2613 in the new year, any other changes in the system, etc.



Thanks Keeda. Fingers crossed. 



Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
you apply for one of the following visa programmes on or after 19 April 2017:
Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) – Direct Entry Stream
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (Subclass 457)
Training visa (subclass 407)​​​​
That is, any applications already lodged before 19 April 2017 for the above visa subclasses (other than a 457 visa) will not be impacted (even if the occupation was removed on 19 April 2017).

Can someone please help me in explaining how above info will impact my case.

I have applied under 190 visa and got invite (state sponsorship) in first week of April from South Australia.
Now skilled occupation against which i have filed is removed from new list and i am yet to lodge visa application.

Will really appreciate if i get clarity on whether i will be able to lodge visa application against that occupation now or not?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
> If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
> ...


Invitation to apply and applying for (lodging) the application are two different things, and unfortunately, from the looks of it, you are affected by this change. Did you try clicking on the 'Apply Visa' button in your EOI? Maybe it will reveal more details.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks Keeda. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try PTE-A. Crossing your fingers won't get you 5 more mark. You can be rest assured there will be no invite at 60 in near future. With the amount of applicant each day 65 pointers will have to wait long time and it may go 70 too. 60 pointers has no chance at all.

Your IELTS scores are not bad, you might do good in PTE. People have given PTE/IELTS 27 times and got it. So, lets keep on trying rather than hoping.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Try PTE-A. Crossing your fingers won't get you 5 more mark. You can be rest assured there will be no invite at 60 in near future. With the amount of applicant each day 65 pointers will have to wait long time and it may go 70 too. 60 pointers has no chance at all.
> 
> Your IELTS scores are not bad, you might do good in PTE. People have given PTE/IELTS 27 times and got it. So, lets keep on trying rather than hoping.
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


I am clocking on reality grounds. I have obsevered this forum for over 2 years now. 

Getting 70 has been difficult most of the times and 65 is the best that one can get to ( even with partner points).

I gave PTE twice and flunked in speaking. I am not saying that by fluke I will get 5 points. I am already assessed for ICT major with over 4 years now and coming October 2017 I will crossed 5 years for which I will get additional 5 points.

Let me correct my words. I am more determined now that I will get 189 invite. For the sake of this I have not aimed even for 190 .

I am sure PR process will go for 2017*18 and there will be a day soon I will disclose in this forum that I am invited 

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I am clocking on reality grounds. I have obsevered this forum for over 2 years now.
> 
> Getting 70 has been difficult most of the times and 65 is the best that one can get to ( even with partner points).
> 
> ...


As far as PTE is concerned in one of the attempts I secured minimum 65 and ACS I am planning to renew it by October 2017 so that all documents are in place.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I am clocking on reality grounds. I have obsevered this forum for over 2 years now.
> 
> Getting 70 has been difficult most of the times and 65 is the best that one can get to ( even with partner points).
> 
> ...


Well you got 8.5 in IELTS Speaking, and PTE Speaking is even easier, the whole reason I did PTE cos I can score 79+ in PTE Speaking but never could get 7 in IELTS.

All you lack maybe some technical skills rather than ability.

I can understand you want to wait for October 2017. But you can also try get it earlier if you can cos sometimes the lag can get long. 2613 had good no of places in 2016-17. If the no of places is reduced in 2017-18, it may not be the same.

In any case, I hope that doesn't happen. I am just saying try one more time and get your invite in July with 70 points than wait for uncertain future. Good luck !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
> If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
> ...


SA said people who got invited before 19 April won't get affected. It's in detail so you can find out what applies to you. Here it is: Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants


----------



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Invitation to apply and applying for (lodging) the application are two different things, and unfortunately, from the looks of it, you are affected by this change. Did you try clicking on the 'Apply Visa' button in your EOI? Maybe it will reveal more details.


Thanks for your reply mate! 

I have clicked apply visa button and it is working, moreover it is also showing my nominated application (retrieved from EOI) in the 17 page form. On clicking the help option adjacent to nominated occupation it says '' The applicant must nominate a skilled occupation on the relevant skilled occupation list (SOL) in effect, on the date they were invited to apply for this visa''

Also on SA immigration website they are saying - '' For those state nomination applications that have already been submitted and are affected by the occupation list changes, Immigration SA will endeavour to nominate and invite these applications in SkillSelect before the change takes effect at midnight tonight - 12am (AEST) 19 April 2017. These applications will be processed according to the date of submission and priority will be provided to applicants currently residing in South Australia. In the event that an application is not able to be processed before the occupation list changes are introduced a refund of the Immigration SA application fee will be offered. From 19 April 2017, Immigration SA will not be able to nominate and invite someone to apply for a subclass 190 or 489 visa in these removed occupations.''

Questions is if the applicants of removed occupation will not be able to lodge visa then why the state process invites hurriedly.

Need your expert opinion on this..thanks!


----------



## Anmol87 (Jan 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> SA said people who got invited before 19 April won't get affected. It's in detail so you can find out what applies to you. Here it is:


Thanks zaback21!
This is also my concern. State and Government websites are mentioning contradictory things, don't know whom to rely on.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Anmol87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following is mentioned in DIBP website-
> If your occupation has been removed from the list, you will be impacted if:
> ...



Not sure but I think you need to check in your EOI if apply option is still there on not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anmol87 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate!
> 
> I have clicked apply visa button and it is working, moreover it is also showing my nominated application (retrieved from EOI) in the 17 page form. On clicking the help option adjacent to nominated occupation it says '' The applicant must nominate a skilled occupation on the relevant skilled occupation list (SOL) in effect, on the date they were invited to apply for this visa''
> 
> ...


That's the most confusing bit. The first few lines in the changed occupations list suggest occupations that have been removed are affected immediately:

If your occupation has been removed from the list, you *will be impacted* if:
you apply for one of the following visa programmes *on or after 19 April 2017*:
Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) – Direct Entry Stream
*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)*
...
...

while the visa application system isn't telling us what exactly is this "impact" for you when you are trying to apply for it now (after 19-Apr). If I were you, I would write to them to seek clarification on this topic before proceeding to pay.

The other bit that you wrote about state trying to invite as many as possible before 19-Apr 12am is for applications they had received and yet to be approved (sponsored). You were already sponsored before this change.


----------



## alicecolin (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this information


----------



## marshall2015 (Jan 19, 2016)

Have you got a final official answer to your concern? 






Anmol87 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate!
> 
> I have clicked apply visa button and it is working, moreover it is also showing my nominated application (retrieved from EOI) in the 17 page form. On clicking the help option adjacent to nominated occupation it says '' The applicant must nominate a skilled occupation on the relevant skilled occupation list (SOL) in effect, on the date they were invited to apply for this visa''
> 
> ...


----------



## satyagvk (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I have filed my EOI in Feb '16 under Accountant (221111) 189 category with 65 points but havent got any invite yet. The reason being the cut off which is at 75 as of Mar '17. I was trying to get an 8 band in IELTS / PTE which will take me to 75 points.

Meanwhile, I realized that the 2500 quota for Accountants for 2016-17 is almost over and I was waiting for the new quota to be released for 2017-18.

I now hear that the SOL is changed to MLTSSL and there are number of occupations that are removed from the list. But when I go through MLTSSL, Accountant (221111) is appearing.

My question is, will I be effected in any ways?

Kindly help me.

Thanks & regards,
S


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed my EOI in Feb '16 under Accountant (221111) 189 category with 65 points but havent got any invite yet. The reason being the cut off which is at 75 as of Mar '17. I was trying to get an 8 band in IELTS / PTE which will take me to 75 points.
> 
> ...


As long as your job code is there in the MLTSSL list you are not affected.

However, this is not the end of the pruning of the list

Before the New year starts on 1st July, and neq quotas for the year are released, there is supposed to be a new list to be issued, which may further cut some jobs.
Wait to see that list before breathing a sigh of relief

Cheers


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as your job code is there in the MLTSSL list you are not affected.
> 
> However, this is not the end of the pruning of the list
> 
> ...


Hi 

how are.you.sure that there wil.be a new list ..... also for the EOI submitted earlier for the job code that got removed will those not get invite ..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snober said:


> Hi
> 
> how are.you.sure that there wil.be a new list ..... also for the EOI submitted earlier for the job code that got removed will those not get invite ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


There has been a clarification issued by the department that the 200 jobs which have been axed will not be eligible for visas from 18th April 2017 and employers and applicants will be refunded the full fees that they have paid
So when no visas can be issued even to those who had already got an invite and had submitted their completed applications to DIBP, where is the question of getting a fresh invite ?
Unless the rules are modified please dont have any hopes that you will get an invite if your job code is among the 200 axed list

It is a general practice that a new list is issued every year before the new quotas are released on 1st July, so it is safe to presume that would be the case this year also.

Cheers


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi. 

Any one received invitation in April 2017 and occupation removed from list? I have applied for NT nomination on Jan 2017 and NT approved my state nomination on 5April 2017. On 10 April 2017, I received Invitation to apply for Visa. but next week of invitation, occupation removed from list.

Is thee anyone with dame situation? 

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aas123 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Any one received invitation in April 2017 and occupation removed from list? I have applied for NT nomination on Jan 2017 and NT approved my state nomination on 5April 2017. On 10 April 2017, I received Invitation to apply for Visa. but next week of invitation, occupation removed from list.
> 
> ...


You will most likely be fine since you already got the link to lodge visa. It affects people who haven't yet been invited. And SA even said they will keep honouring anyone applied before 18 April. I know SA is not NT, but if you got the invite, you got it.

Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> You will most likely be fine since you already got the link to lodge visa. It affects people who haven't yet been invited. And SA even said they will keep honouring anyone applied before 18 April. I know SA is not NT, but if you got the invite, you got it.
> 
> Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants


Hi there!
Could you apply to the visa? You got invited before removal and then? 
What happened after?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

aas123 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Any one received invitation in April 2017 and occupation removed from list? I have applied for NT nomination on Jan 2017 and NT approved my state nomination on 5April 2017. On 10 April 2017, I received Invitation to apply for Visa. but next week of invitation, occupation removed from list.
> 
> ...



aas123? Do you still have the link to apply? 
What did you do?


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

Snober said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > As long as your job code is there in the MLTSSL list you are not affected.
> ...


Hello Dear
As far as I know..there is no probablity of removal of more occupations from the list..its already done by DIBP..the lists which will be released on 1st july will be updated only making changes for the occupations with few revised conditions..no occupation will now be removed..every occupation will open may be with new conditions..


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Bunty Sharma said:


> Hello Dear
> As far as I know..there is no probablity of removal of more occupations from the list..its already done by DIBP..the lists which will be released on 1st july will be updated only making changes for the occupations with few revised conditions..no occupation will now be removed..every occupation will open may be with new conditions..


-
Hi there,

There is always probability of removal of occupations as well as reduction of visas to be issued in any specefic occupation. And this is utterely the priviledge of Australian government to made adjustments whenever they feel it is necessary based on requirement of skilled workers in Australia & DIBP must and will abide by regulations imposed by Australian Parliament.


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Bunty Sharma said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dear
> ...


Hi
Had there been such a case DIBP must have done it on 19th april..now the process is about revising conditions..generally speaking we do believe that changes made on 19th april are final..there should not be any change that can affect any occupation ..Deptt of employement and education all have released these new list in connection to DIBP..
So cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bunty Sharma said:


> Hi
> Had there been such a case DIBP must have done it on 19th april..now the process is about revising conditions..generally speaking we do believe that changes made on 19th april are final..there should not be any change that can affect any occupation ..Deptt of employement and education all have released these new list in connection to DIBP..
> So cheers


19th April changes were a one time ad hoc changes due to political considerations 

Every year a new list is issued before the new financial year which has some changes in the jobs and their quotas 
This year is not expected to be any different 

From where you are getting your information and confidence to make this statement is beyond me

Cheers


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

Hi all just found this link..is it the final list?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jiju said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> 
> Hi all just found this link..is it the final list?


That's correct 

Cheers


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi got to see the MLTSSL updated list but wonder where is the occupation ceiling?😱


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi got to see the MLTSSL updated list but wonder where is the occupation ceiling?😱


Should be issued in a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Aahh thanx mate...let's c what's new in that..


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all now that the MLTSSL list is out & my husband's occupation (233513-plant & production engineer) is thankfully still there in the list so when can we expect to get the invitation given his score is 65 & submitted EOI on 17th Jan 2017
Thanx all


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

Hey newbienz
Mate my category has been removed from list..?...University tutor..are there any further chances of it..??
Plz reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi all now that the MLTSSL list is out & my husband's occupation (233513-plant & production engineer) is thankfully still there in the list so when can we expect to get the invitation given his score is 65 & submitted EOI on 17th Jan 2017
> Thanx all


The overall number,of invites to be issued in July has been cut from 3,000 last year to 2,000 this year

We have to see in which occupations the cuts have been made

The ceiling list should be out any day and then we can make a credible assessment when you stand a real chance to get an invite


You are at the top end of the 65 pointers invitation queue, so your chances are bright for invite in July but as I said wait for the ceiling list to be out before bringing out the champagne 

Cheers


----------



## aas123 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone got visa for removed occupation?


----------

